# outdoor strain for Hawaii?



## hawaiian5 (Jul 13, 2011)

My co worker and I have been competing to see who can grow the best looking bud. It sounds weird  but we cant smoke and we exude to sell. We give away everything after harvest. What I need help on is looking for an outdoor strain that is genetically resinous. Like really frosty. I have grown ww, jock horror auroras indica and bubblelicious but none was even close to being frosty. Can someone help with a strain and where to get the seeds?. Thx and aloha


----------



## DCkush (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd give hempdepot.com a look. Great looking stuff man. 



Mmmm...cheesequake


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 13, 2011)

thx. anybody else?


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok, so i found out what strain he is growing. finally!!. its called keylime kush. where do i get thee seeds? is there anything similar to it?


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 14, 2011)

you can try some of the cheese strains, those produce the frosty buds you are looking for if grown properly 

have a nice day


----------



## hawaiian5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok thx. But what cheese strain? There are so many breeders. I wanna make sure I get good genetics. Does anyone know who  males the keylime Kushan?


----------

